# Last minute herf anyone???



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey whats up crew, I talked to Chip last nite and he would like to get up with anyone that is available or willing to herf with us tomorrow at the 10mi and kelly smokers outlet around 8dish. PM me or hit me on the cell and we will make it happen. We got to take care of our out of town guess the "DETROIT" way:al:w Family 1st Hope 2cyall there.:z (all are welcome)


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I thought that the store closed around 8?


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Yeah...store closes at 8. I have to work at 15:30 anyway.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Can't make this one, too much to do since I got home..


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dang maybe we will have to move it up or do it saturday yall let me know by 12noon if yall can or we will make the call last minute.


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

Santa may be there. :z


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

if you do it on Sat. bring a PC and we'll join our FL Herf starting about 1pm with your Motor City HERF. PM me if interested


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Fer cryin' out loud!
Going to miss this one also.
Seems the calendar is full of social and family stuff through the holidays.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

I may be able to make it for a Sat. herf. Friday night is a bit too soon for me.:w


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Ok...Saturday I am meeting up with Booker, and we will be at the B&M around 5pm. Hope to se some of you fellers there.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

dartsinsa said:


> Ok...Saturday I am meeting up with Booker, and we will be at the B&M around 5pm. Hope to se some of you fellers there.


You swinging by to pick me up Chip? Got to get the lockes trimmed at 11:00 in the am, about 11:30ish will suffice!

Almost wished I lived in the motor city, ALMOST! :r 
Enjoy fellers.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

floydp said:


> You swinging by to pick me up Chip? Got to get the lockes trimmed at 11:00 in the am, about 11:30ish will suffice!
> 
> Almost wished I lived in the motor city, ALMOST! :r
> Enjoy fellers.


While it does sound like a good time, I wouldn't go that far, Frank


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

croatan said:


> While it does sound like a good time, I wouldn't go that far, Frank


Not sure I want to, either....:hn


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

office holiday party, DAMN!!


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Im there, although probably a bit after 5. :w


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Sancho said:


> Im there, although probably a bit after 5. :w


Good....we'll get there sometime around 5....see ya there!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:sb :c  sorry Chip, I hate have only 1 car now, Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> :sb :c  sorry Chip, I hate have only 1 car now, Merry Christmas to everyone.


Won't be the same without ya....and I got a few Fuentes for ya....too bad.... 
I'll be seeing ya....may be making some trips your way once I get moved up here.
My brain is fried, looking at houses on the web and trying to find em on the maps.....time for a smoke break.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

fuentes:dr


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Be afraid, very afraid


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

5pm herf at B & M, okay...Where?

Smokers Outlet Roseville, MI?

Let me know so that I may plan accordingly.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Yeah...they are going to the one at 10 Mile and Kelly (about 1/2 mile west of I-94 and 10 Mile)

Sorry fellas, can't make this one. Have to work tonight!

Chip, hope you find something in the Shores! It would be cool as hell to have another BOTL live close by!


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Jimmy, I should be able to make it. I'm sorry that you can't, but I understand it is that time of year. 

(Not like that time of the month though )


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Well Booker, those of us who couldn't make are wondering??


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I must've just missed you guys, I rolled into the B&m just before 7 pm and ended up buying a couple Edge's and a OpusX. So much for not spending a whole ton when I went


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Well Booker, those of us who couldn't make are wondering??


Wondering?? We had a good time altho I was sleepy azz heck I managed to stay awake.. We went to the pool hall where chip did allow me to win a game or 2(he was being nice) I left around 8p had other plans to catch up with but had a great time. I C chip moving means a lot more herfs


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Sweet thanks Big D, sorry I didn't make it


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Sweet thanks Big D, sorry I didn't make it


no prob maybe next time


----------

